# Julia Görges hört auf !



## 307898X2 (22 Okt. 2020)

Moin moin,
habe gerade gelesen: daß Julia Görges mit dem Tennis aufhört

ich werde Ihre tolle Figur vermissen.


----------



## Padderson (22 Okt. 2020)

ja - schon irgendwie schade


----------



## wertzuiop007 (22 Okt. 2020)

Ich find´s auch sehr schade.


----------



## Tittelelli (22 Okt. 2020)

und, kommen neue nach


----------



## comatron (25 Okt. 2020)

Gutes Beispiel für Frau Kerber.


----------

